

Google’s Social-Networking Service Said to Be Added to FTC Antitrust Probe - thenextcorner
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-13/google-s-social-networking-service-said-to-be-added-to-ftc-antitrust-probe.html

======
yanw
Our tax dollars at work :P

